# CC muskies this year?



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I know we still have the fall bite and I did really well late fall last year, just curious how guys did this year overall. I sold my boat in the spring and bought a larger old boat that needed restored and took up most the year. As a result didn't get to run into the usual guys I see out there and ask how they have been doing and was curious how 2020 went for the most part. Didnt hear of anything over 50" but like I said didnt get to talk to many guys like years past. 
Only got out there a few times so far this fall and picked up 2 around 40" on muskie jigs. Most of my trips were working the bugs out of the "new" rig.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

I have not done that great this fall...yet. A lot of lazy follows, I did catch a mid 30's fish last weekend.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Pike said:


> I have not done that great this fall...yet. A lot of lazy follows, I did catch a mid 30's fish last weekend.


Don't feel bad, didn't turn on for me until after turn over and the lake was fairly cold last year.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Caesars was not kind to me this year. Out of 11 trips from mid Aug to the end of Oct I caught 1, lost 2 and saw a handfull. I did lose the biggest muskie I've ever had on, had to be the high 40's. Last year over the same time frame I caught 7 lost 5 and saw several. I ended up taking a 3 1/2 day trip to West Branch back in Sept so I could have some action. Caught 5 on the trip. Will go out again this winter if there is a nice day hear and there. Caught 2 in three trips last winter. First time I tried winter fishing, was probably just luck.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Nada from mid-Mar to late June. Lost one in Apr, I think. Then in 3 trips over 7 days I went 3 for 5, my wife and I went 4 for 6 and then on day 3 I got 1 more. Hooked 12 and boated 8. Largest was 40-41”. The water got too hot the week later.

Since that week I’ve caught only 1 or 2. Biggest was 38” during the Chapter 41 CC outing. Plan on going until the snow flies.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for the input. I'm hoping all these mid to upper 30's start growing. Last year it was nothing but the same year class for me until the late fall and started seeing bigger fish. 
I like the late fall early winter because I do have a tendency to see and hook bigger fish but limited days when the temps are hovering freezing or below. I wish I could figure out a trolling bite that time of year too, so many large schools of bait but nothing but snagged shad year after year.
Good luck for those fishing the rest of this fall winter, I will hopefully get out a few more times this month. 
(Actually debating on heading to west branch for 3 days this weekend, can't decide if I want to make the drive)


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Seemed to be lots of 34-36 inchers were caught. I assume those are from the extra stocking we got. Not much as changed with muskier fishermen and CC; you are not going to get many to answer especially the ones catching the most of the muskie! 
I had a surgery in the summer so missed out on a lot of fishing but my son and I did well for the few times we were out. This year it seems like we got more on Wiley Muskie Killers than any other bait- I believe our largest was either 42 or 44 inches. Good luck to all of you between now and Jan. Some pigs are caught this time of year.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

H2O Mellon said:


> Seemed to be lots of 34-36 inchers were caught. I assume those are from the extra stocking we got. Not much as changed with muskier fishermen and CC; you are not going to get many to answer especially the ones catching the most of the muskie!
> I had a surgery in the summer so missed out on a lot of fishing but my son and I did well for the few times we were out. This year it seems like we got more on Wiley Muskie Killers than any other bait- I believe our largest was either 42 or 44 inches. Good luck to all of you between now and Jan. Some pigs are caught this time of year.


I will say I get why guys are somewhat quiet at CC because it's a good sized lake that in my opinion fishes very small. You have your standing timber, laydowns, and a little main lake structure here and there that may hold a fish. There are spots I won't even go anymore just because of how crowded it gets. Funny story Im working to the back of a cove, it's one of the super popular spots that guys will blow right by you to get to the "sweet" spot there even if your clearly working your way there and a cast length away they will try to beat you there just themselves having pulled up to the cove, so as usual a boat pulls up, sees I'm working towards that sweet spot and getting close so runs through the cove (above idle speed for a timber filled cove is running in this case) and gets their boat stuck incredibly bad on standing timber just under the water line. I've done this before just from the wind and my trolling motor but these guys were stuck pretty good and thought it was a fair instant karma moment.
Back to guys being hush hush, I've had guys keep their lures in the water or be obviously untruthful but most seem alright. 
Usually if I'm asking hows the bite it's because I'm curious in general how the fishing has been or if Im coming the opposite direction Id rather not fish water just fished over if they caught fish, not because I want a "hot spot" or steal the persons bait.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

There are a lot of "seasonal' spots on the lake, and I understand why some are reluctant to share information with everyone that they speak with. With that being said, I am always willing to help if it is my experience, if a friend gives me some information I will not divulge that out of respect for that person's time and effort on the water. 

The reality of any inland muskie lake is that if you see someone fishing a spot, bank etc. and they look like they know what they are doing, it is probably a pretty good spot. I think Red Green used to call binoculars "Canadian Fish Finders".

I hope that everyone has a great fall bite this year!


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Spent most of the day out there today. Didn’t see a fish. Cast, trolled, cast again. Plenty cool with a lot of wind late. I’ll be at it again tomorrow. 

Yeah, there a few community spots that crankup when it gets hot but it’s generally short lived. It’s amazing how many boats can go around one small area and no one hit a fish then BAM! Someone catches one under another’s boat. Lol.

This lake is stocked enough that we should be able to walk across some big ones. 2000 have been stocked each year and over 3000 this year. There are 50”-ers in there. The problem is finding them. Saugeye fishermen can. Why can’t we? One bad thing about the lake is lack of vegetation. Almost no weeds to be found anywhere anymore. 

BTW, I pulled up a ball of braid that I got snagged on while trolling today. Had zebra mussels in it. Not sure that’s a good thing.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm sure someone caught fish today. Made it out for a half day, good fishing, bad catching. Had one come out of the water and miss the bait it zigged and he zagged, had one T bone my bait coming into my first turn in the 8 and managed to not stay pinned, and had one active follow that didn't want to commit. Wanted to stay out longer but had to head home to work on a few things. Only 2 trailers at wellman around sunrise (was surprised) but looked like guys decided to head out once things warmed up a bit.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I was one of the late guys. Had to chip the ice off by boat cover at 8 am. Saturday there was only two trailers when I arrived but more on Sunday. Fished the north end of the lake yesterday and saw two fish, one monster porpoise right in front of the boat. The duck hunters were out setting up blinds so be cognizant of that when coming around points. Was a nice day to be out without the wind from Saturday. Water has definitely cleared up a lot. Visibility is now in feet vs inches like it usually is.


----------



## LoramieFish12 (Jul 14, 2017)

I've been out a couple days these last two weekends and caught a 36" on rubber and a 42" on Phantom 7.5 soft tail, both fish were shallow. Moved another fish to the boat on rubber, and lost a mid-upper 40's trolling large jointed baits around 2.5 - 2.8 mph above balls of large sized shad. The fish barely had any hooks in her, all it took was one head shake when she popped surface and she threw the lure. 🙃

Out of the few people I've talked to on the lake, the biggest fish I've heard this year was 48". I think a lot of the 50"+ fish in CC are pelagic and maybe come shallow a handful of times during the season, but I just haven't been able to commit to trolling open water for more than a couple hours.

This being my 2nd year musky fishing, I've caught 6 fish at CC.

Last year I caught 1 fish in my first year fishing, so if I had 6 fish this year, then that means next year I'll be at 36 fish right?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I had 10 days off around Thanksgiving. Got out 4 times. Three days of nada but missed two fish during the fourth day. Both 8’ or less on jerk baits. One I watched come up, roll sideways and miss the hooks. It was a big fish. The other was low 30s and was a lazy follow.

Trolling bait balls has been fruitless for me but I’ll continue as the water temps drop. I can’t get my boat below 3.0-3.2 at idle so I’ll need to figure a way to drag a bag without the prop eating it.

Too early to quit but it looks to be a long cold winter.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I've had a weird fall. Seeing lots of active, hot fish but losing those I hook up with. Last weekend I lost one bringing it in, had one hit boat side and no hooks, then raised 5 others. In the last 3 weekends have had lots of action but all fish are what I call, CC specials being that 36-38. Last weekend was the first I've seen some decent fish, 2 were over 40", also unusual for CC the one probably lower 40's went around the 8 for while, which in my experience CC fish for whatever reason no matter how hot don't seem to like chasing baits in the 8. 
I also have thought the bigger fish are in open water majority of the time but I can never get anything going trolling bait balls either. I'm off vacation so no idea when I can get out again between work, baby, home stuff. If above freezing I'll definitely keep going when able to though, fingers crossed for Dec 12/13.


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

Usgs is saying water temp is just above 53*. That seems a little high to me but I haven’t been out in awhile. Can anyone confirm this number?


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Surface temps were 51 last weekend, I can't imagine it's gotten any warmer since then.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

From the Friday before thanksgiving thru the Saturday after, the water stayed at 50-51 degrees just about everywhere I went. It’s a deep lake and the temp can change slowly but I don’t think it is that warm still.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Took yesterday off for another try. Hit one usual spot at 2 new sections of bank I have never tried and no luck. This makes about 5 trips to Caesars since I have seen or caught a musky. And I even visualized a catch every day since Monday! Guess I proved that doesn't work. Water temp was 46.7


----------



## sjwano (Sep 13, 2018)

Casting the shore this afternoon for anything that would bite. North of north shore ramp near the closest cove/culvert. Thought I saw a lazy follow but no takers...


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Was out today. Cast for 5 hours, trolled for 2. Nada. "Caught" a few stumps and deep branches. Huge schools of shad from the surface down to 50'. Big schools of crappie, too, but most of them were 25' or less. Ditto on the water temp. 

Still, an "bad" day on the water is better than any good day at work. Looks like a quite a few guys thought the same was although I was the 2nd one a the Wellman ramp today at 8 am.

1 more "use or lose" vacation day left...what day should I take it? Hmmmm.....


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Heard of a 50+ caught today. Troy what are you throwing? Based on water temps once fall hits I do the glider, dive/rise, twitch bait, and rubber. Next break down main lake vs coves, depth, structure vs cover. 
I don't know why but things change so quick out there (maybe because of lake level?) One week gliders might go then next week super aggressive dive/rise, heck I ran into a guy throwing same bait as me one week he didn't see anything and I had lots of action only difference how it was worked. 
If it's any help, Im just saying try to break down what is or isn't working by certain details. Water temp/weather dictate baits and potentially depth, then main lake vs coves, then cover vs structure are the main factors I use. 
Something I always think are that there are guys out there having action when I've spent 12 hours getting skunked, I feel like finding a pattern is only a matter of time and effort. To be honest there are days I don't want to work that hard, I just want to relax and fish the baits I want, maybe I see fish, maybe I don't but that's the game I guess.
Good luck sounds like your do for a good one.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Rough when you go a few trips without a musky. But that's musky fishing!

Those fish keep us buying so many different baits.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw a few Muskie today north of north pool ramp, 2 were almost straight east from ramp on east side of lake . All were seen on Livescope while fishing for crappie, they were all a couple feet off of bottomin 17 -20 FOW


----------



## sjwano (Sep 13, 2018)

MuskyFan said:


> Was out today. Cast for 5 hours, trolled for 2. Nada. "Caught" a few stumps and deep branches. Huge schools of shad from the surface down to 50'. Big schools of crappie, too, but most of them were 25' or less. Ditto on the water temp.
> 
> Still, an "bad" day on the water is better than any good day at work. Looks like a quite a few guys thought the same was although I was the 2nd one a the Wellman ramp today at 8 am.
> 
> 1 more "use or lose" vacation day left...what day should I take it? Hmmmm.....


Blue and silver skeeter? I may have saw you trolling north of north shore ramp if that was the case.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

sjwano said:


> Blue and silver skeeter? I may have saw you trolling north of north shore ramp if that was the case.


I wasn’t that far north but there was another Skeeter out there. Single console, Yamaha Pro XS. Mine is a dual console walk thru with a 175. Mine is blue but a bit darker. 

I fished shallow on the main lake, shallow in the coves, deep in the main lake and trolled the main lake out to 70’ of line thru schools of bait. Fast, slow and in between.

Gliders, crank baits (large and small). Even some small cowgirls around the deeper fall downs. Nada.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

burnsj5 said:


> Heard of a 50+ caught today. Troy what are you throwing? Based on water temps once fall hits I do the glider, dive/rise, twitch bait, and rubber. Next break down main lake vs coves, depth, structure vs cover.
> I don't know why but things change so quick out there (maybe because of lake level?) One week gliders might go then next week super aggressive dive/rise, heck I ran into a guy throwing same bait as me one week he didn't see anything and I had lots of action only difference how it was worked.
> If it's any help, Im just saying try to break down what is or isn't working by certain details. Water temp/weather dictate baits and potentially depth, then main lake vs coves, then cover vs structure are the main factors I use.
> Something I always think are that there are guys out there having action when I've spent 12 hours getting skunked, I feel like finding a pattern is only a matter of time and effort. To be honest there are days I don't want to work that hard, I just want to relax and fish the baits I want, maybe I see fish, maybe I don't but that's the game I guess.
> Good luck sounds like your do for a good one.


Can anyone verify that a fish that size was caught? We all know they’re in there, just few and far between.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I saw the pic, it's just not my fish so don't feel it's my place to share or speak to the few details I know. But since the original topic was regarding any decent sized fish out of CC this year that's the biggest I've heard for 2020 and wanted to share hearing something 50+


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

burnsj5 said:


> I saw the pic, it's just not my fish so don't feel it's my place to share or speak to the few details I know. But since the original topic was regarding any decent sized fish out of CC this year that's the biggest I've heard for 2020 and wanted to share hearing something 50+


Glad you did. There’s still hope for the rest of us.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

A buddy was a free and I had the weekend off so made it out today. He raised 2, I raised 1 and picked up a 45 1/4 as well. Lots of guys duck hunting, strayed away from one blind to inevitably start fishing right near another one that I didn't see until my buddy saw them a little ways into the woods (weren't in an obvious blind) apologized and moved on my way. Fished both sides of the lake to try and scrounge something up. Not the worst way to likely end the 2020 season.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

A 45 1/2 is an impressive fish. Congrats! Between work and the weather, I probably won’t get out again until after Christmas, if then.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

burnsj5 said:


> I saw the pic, it's just not my fish so don't feel it's my place to share or speak to the few details I know. But since the original topic was regarding any decent sized fish out of CC this year that's the biggest I've heard for 2020 and wanted to share hearing something 50+


Pic of an Ohio 51" on Muskiefirst?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

That is an outstanding fish for any lake and truly exceptional for CC. Absolute monster. Congrats to Craig!


----------



## LoramieFish12 (Jul 14, 2017)

I was out last Friday as well, the spot I've been having luck at this Fall seemed like the bait was all pulling out of that area. As I trolled out I found a nice group of large bait on the edge of a drop off, and about 15 seconds later my buddy pulled in a fat 42" fish trolling a shallow invader. Seems like a nice fall for above average size fish at CC.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Big fish coming at the end of the year. My hat’s off to all you guys with the braggin’ rights.


----------

